# 2012 World Choir Games - Cincinnati USA



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I am very excited that this world competition featuring choirs from almost 50 countries will be held about an hour from where I live between July 4-14! More than 360 choirs have registered to participate. The Games are the signature event of INTERKULTUR, Germany-based organization that produces choral events all over the world. This is the 7th Games, and the first time it's being held in the United States.
http://2012worldchoirgames.com

*How does the competition work?*
There are 23 musical categories - 11 the first week of competition (July 5-7) and 12 the second week (July 11-13). There is The Champions Competition for choirs who qualify and The Open Competition for choirs who apply and are accepted by INTERKULTUR. Some choirs will come the first week and then leave. Some will stay for both weeks because of when their categories compete. Other choirs will arrive before the start of the second week.

The *Champions Competition* is judged by a panel of seven international adjudicators who will score each choir. Based on that score, a choir may receive a gold, silver or bronze medal. The gold-medal winner with the highest score is named Champion of the World Choir Games in their category. These are announced at the various Awards Ceremonies.

The *Open Competition* is judged by a panel of five international adjudicators who will score each choir. Based on that score, a choir may receive a gold, silver or bronze diploma. These are also announced at the various Awards Ceremonies.

Please let me know if any of your local choirs are participating.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

There are two levels of World Choir Games Competitions: *Open* and *Champions*.

The *Open Competition* is for any choir, regardless of artistic achievement. Competitors in The Open Competition are mostly amateur choirs and those new to international competition looking to gain valuable performance experience. The Open Competition has five adjudicators (judges) who score choirs on a 30-point system. Choirs in the Open Competition can receive the following:

A successful participation certificate
Bronze diploma (40.01-60 points)
Silver diploma (60.01-80 points)
Gold diploma (80.01-100 points)
In the Open Competition, there are ten levels within each point range. So this explains, for example, why a choir in the Open Competition might receive a level 7 silver diploma.

The *Champions Competition* is reserved for the best of the best. Amateur choirs may apply, but all participants are chose by an artistic committee and must demonstrate concert ability, as well as have previous experience performing at international competitions. The Champions Competition is judged by seven adjudicators on a 100-point system.

In the Champions Competition, there can be multiple bronze, silver and gold medal winners depending on choirs' scores, but there are not levels within the medal point ranges. The choir with the highest overall point score in the Champions Competition category is declared Champion of the World Choir Games.

Winners so far:

*Category 3: Youth Choirs of Equal Voices*
Guangdong Experimental Middle School Choir - China

*Category 4: Young Male Choirs*
Diocesan Boys's School Choir - China/Hongkong SAR

*Category 6: Mixed Youth Choirs*
The "8 Seconds" Mixed Chorus of Hangzhou Normal University - China

*Category 8: Mixed Choirs*
Stellenbosch University Choir - South Africa

*Category 10: Female Choirs*
Shanghai Conservatory of Music Girls Choir - China

*Category 12: Male Choirs*
Mannerstimmen Basel - Switzerland

*Category 13: Music of the Religions*
Stellenbosch University Choir - South Africa

*Category 16: Jazz*
Dekoor Close Harmony - Netherlands

*Category 20: Popular Choral Music*
Dekoor Close Harmony - Netherlands

*Category 21: Folklore*
Ninos Cantores de la Orquesta Sinfonica Juvenil y Camerata Larense - Venezuela








(happy winners)

I will be attending on Thursday specifically to see:
*Mixed Chamber Choirs Champions Competition*; choirs from Dayton, OH, USA, Indonesia, China and Russia perform.
Not my choir, but my choir director's college choir is competing. Flex passes, which are good for all daily events, are now sold out for Thursday!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

What fun my friend and I had walking around downtown Cincinnati today! There are hundreds of people out on the streets, banners hanging from street signs, and choirs trouping from here to there. We attended 2 Champions competitions: one for Music of the Religions and one for Mixed Chamber Choir. Each competition had 5 choirs perform 4 pieces each in front of seven judges, and us in the audience. I will say this: Choirs from China are scary good!

This video gives a good flavor of the City and the Games, even though the "Official Theme Song" is a bit corny.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Second group of winners announced.

*Category 1: Young Children's Choirs*
Wenzhou Children Art School Boys Choir - China

*Category 2: Children's Choirs*
Vocalista Angels - Indonesia

*Category 7: Mixed Chamber Choirs*
The Sunday Night Singers - USA

*Category 9: Female Chamber Choirs*
Latvian Voices - Latvia

*Category 11: Male Chamber Choirs*
Newman Sound Men's Choir - Canada

*Category 14: Music of Religions*
Stellenberg Girls Choir - South Africa

*Category 15: Contemporary Music*
Stellenberg Girls Choir - South Africa

*Category 17: Gospel*
The Jeremy Winston Chorale - USA

*Category 18: Spiritual*
The Aeolians of Oakwood University - USA

*Category 19: Barbershop*
Greater Harrisburg Chapter Sweet Adelines - USA

*Category 22: Scenic Folklore*
Kearsney College Choir - South Africa

*Category 23: Show Choirs*
Choraliers - USA

All points/medal results for all choirs available here:
http://www.interkultur.com/competitions-festivals/world-choir-games/cincinnati-2012/results/

The highest points total is the Category 8 winner, Stellenbosch University Choir, South Africa, so they will be named the overall Champions of the competition.


----------

